# New (clipped :P) photos of our show boy :)



## Nigel (Apr 15, 2010)

Here's our 2010 yearling stallion, just about ready to hit the ring! (after some conditioning, of course




). We clipped him all up and couldn't resist sharing



! He is really something! Thanks again to Erica for entrusting us with Joker

























Family Portrait


----------



## Devon (Apr 15, 2010)

I LOVE our boy <33333!!!!

Mmmmm!!

Gotta love our tiny trotter shirts lol we're just representing you Erica


----------



## Alisha514 (Apr 16, 2010)

WOW.. hes awesome!!!!!

Alisha


----------



## Nigel (Apr 16, 2010)

Yes



Thanks


----------



## Leeana (Apr 16, 2010)

Those pictures are awesome! He's looking so GOOD !!!!


----------



## Kippy (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow - he just keeps getting better and better. What a good looking boy! Love, love, love him.


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 16, 2010)

Very nice! I love the family portrait. How tall is he?


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Apr 16, 2010)

He looks great,beautiful pictures!!


----------



## Devon (Apr 16, 2010)

targetsmom said:


> Very nice! I love the family portrait. How tall is he?


Thank you



He is about 33.5 right now


----------



## Rachel (Apr 16, 2010)

O isn't he a gorgeous boy?! Love his head. Very horsey-looking to me rather than mini-looking if that makes sense. I'm sure you'll have a ball with him this show season and do quite a lot of winning


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 16, 2010)

TOTALLY AWESOME!!! Just love him to death!!


----------



## dreaminmini (Apr 16, 2010)

He looks good. What a cute face. You guys are brave though clipping this early. I'm too afraid to yet



It's still chilly for me at night.


----------



## Devon (Apr 17, 2010)

dreaminmini said:


> He looks good. What a cute face. You guys are brave though clipping this early. I'm too afraid to yet
> 
> 
> 
> It's still chilly for me at night.


Yes ; he's been having skin issues and rubbing his hair and layers of skin out



So we braved it he is so happy though gave him a bath with good vet shampoo



He has a nice winter blankey on over nights



! I'm not clipping the rest of the kids untill mid may their out a lot more and actually shed out


----------



## dreaminmini (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh, hope he feels better now. It probably did feel better for him to get the winter woolies off, poor guy. He is a handsome boy! Good luck with him this year.


----------



## Devon (Apr 17, 2010)

He has sheep wool I swear LOL IT didn't shed one bit and was like matting :S

Odd yearling LOL


----------



## Linda K (Apr 17, 2010)

Ahhhh, You guys have him looking so good. Love that Neck! I really think your going to do awsome with him



And by the way, Love the SHIRTS ......





Take care, give joker a hug

Linda Killion


----------



## Devon (Apr 17, 2010)

Linda K said:


> Ahhhh, You guys have him looking so good. Love that Neck! I really think your going to do awsome with him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Linda!!



We love him!! Yes we thought we would wear our matching shirts ! Miss Nationals!! 2 Years of school and then we're coming back!!


----------



## Nigel (Apr 19, 2010)

Linda K said:


> Ahhhh, You guys have him looking so good. Love that Neck! I really think your going to do awsome with him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha  we love them too



we thought it was a perfect thing to wear for our family photo



Can't wait to actually get him in the ring, although he's going to have some tough competition, we're confident in him



Yes, Devon and I both miss seeing you guys so much, and being part of the team at the Watern Hole, and will miss it these next 2 years, but when we are done college, you better get ready for the return of the crazy Canadians!!!


----------

